# Columbian Tegu Questions. Please read!



## Dirkthejerk41 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi, I recently bought a baby columbian tegu at a reptile expo that came through on Sunday. He seems to be doing fine, but spends a lot of time burrowing in his substrate. I have a couple of questions that I need answers to, as I can't seem to find any solid ones online.

1. Should I remove him from his burrow for feeding in a separate container?

2. If he just was put into his new enclosure on Sunday, when should I begin attempting to handle him?

3. Is a UVB light necessary for him?

If I can think of more questions I won't hesitate to ask. Thank you for your help!


----------



## dragonkeeperblue (Feb 26, 2013)

Just give your tegu time to relax it takes time.


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 26, 2013)

Don't remove your tegu from the hide or his burrow it will stress him or her out and yes uvb is required and give him/her a week to settle in


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 26, 2013)

_Welcome to the site and  congrats on the new gu. 
Care for colombians is pretty much the same as the other tegus, I don't do anything different for mine.
UVB is required, when you start to handle yours is up to up but giving them time to settle in is reccommended. 
When he burrows let him be and he'll come out when he's ready._


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you! Okay cool. This is my first tegu. I have never owned one, but have done tons of research, but I still like to know other people's opinions just to know if I'm doing the right thing  Right now I have him on a cycle, somedays he eats ground turkey with calcium supp., another day he'll eat a pinkie, other days maybe superworms and scrambled egg. Is this okay? He's just a baby, very small. from head to tail probably about 8 inches.


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 26, 2013)

Put calcium on every meal that does not contain bones.


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Feb 26, 2013)

Gotcha. Also, if I'm giving him calcium does he absolutely need uvb lighting or is it just recommended? If so I can get one, but I'm just curious. How long can he go at a healthy rate without the uvb lighting?


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 26, 2013)

Giving your tegu calcium gives your tegu calcium. Giving your tegu a UVB source helps the tegu make vitamin D3. Your tegu needs vitamin D3 to properly metabolize calcium.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 26, 2013)

Dirkthejerk41 said:


> Hi, I recently bought a baby columbian tegu at a reptile expo that came through on Sunday. He seems to be doing fine, but spends a lot of time burrowing in his substrate. I have a couple of questions that I need answers to, as I can't seem to find any solid ones online.
> 
> 1. Should I remove him from his burrow for feeding in a separate container?
> 
> ...



1. No, do not remove him from his hide or burrow. Feeding in a separate container is not required, I never did it and my tegus did not develop cage aggression.

2. Give him time to settle, I'd say two weeks or so.

3. It is definitely required.


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Feb 26, 2013)

I give him reptocal which has D3 in it, wasn't specific enough


----------



## Deac77 (Feb 26, 2013)

Dirkthejerk41 said:


> I give him reptocal which has D3 in it, wasn't specific enough



He will still need UVB


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Feb 26, 2013)

Okay, It may be a week or so before I can get the bulb. Is that alright?


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 27, 2013)

A week will be OK, but def get the bulb. The oral absorption of Vit D and the skin's manufacture of D are two separate processes. Basking lizards are better equipped to utilize UVB wavelengths for proper Vit D amounts. Also, feeding whole prey items give a natural source of Vit D through the liver.


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Feb 27, 2013)

Okay cool, thanks a lot! ALso, I have him in a fairly small enclosure at the moment, but plan on building one within the next 2 months or so. Is the "8x4x4 Tegu cage tutorial" a good set of instructions to follow?


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 27, 2013)

Absolutely!


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Feb 27, 2013)

Alright I think I'm gonna do that but rather than 8x4x4 I'm going to try 6x3x4


----------

